# Hock arthritis,steroid injections - any experiences please?



## Achinghips (2 July 2010)

My Tb was diagnosed today with this, she needs injections into joint to reduce pain until it fuses.  I know it depends on the individual case, but I wonder if she goes sound with this, how long will it be before ridden work can commence - also if there are box rest and bute implications after the injections? 
I'd like to hear other experiences please, so I can know what type of things to expect?


----------



## horse girl (3 July 2010)

my four year old 13.2 show pony has arthritis in both hocks. Had them injected in april but it did not make him any better he had a week box rest after then two weeks field rest. He then was followed up by my own vet and injected again 48 hrs box rest 48hrs field rest then start work he was still lame i then put some bio flow boots on him and a week later he was sound. 2 weeks later he came second at royal cornwall show in hand and is still sound 4 weeks later he has his first ridden show next weekend.Good luck :


----------



## L&M (3 July 2010)

Just be careful as there are risks involved - my lad had steroid injections for hock spavin and ended up with a joint infection, and was in hospital on a drip for 9 days. Fortunately he pulled through and as luck would have it, the joint must have fused as has been sound for the last 3 yrs. I wouldn't have it done again unless no other option......
As far as I am aware each case is different - some horses need re-injecting after only a few weeks, whereas some can go 6 mnths or more. The length of time it takes them to fuse also varies. When my lad had his injections he was only on box rest for a few days before he could come back into work - it was 2 weeks after them he went hopping lame and we realised something was wrong.
Good luck!


----------



## PurplePickle (3 July 2010)

Is it hyonate or cortisone being injected? usually the steroid goes in with it as far as im aware but could be wrong. My horse has been diagnosed with hock arthritis but we are having a general iv hyonate injection which they have 3 of, theory is it hits everywhere its needed not just that joint, and you dont have the problem of possible infection. Hes also been put on a course of Synequin. 

After the first jab he was really springy that lasted about 4 we wont really know if everythings worked for a few months.


----------



## brighteyes (4 July 2010)

Summerleft said:



			Is it hyonate or cortisone being injected? usually the steroid goes in with it as far as im aware but could be wrong. My horse has been diagnosed with hock arthritis but we are having a general iv hyonate injection which they have 3 of, theory is it hits everywhere its needed not just that joint, and you dont have the problem of possible infection. Hes also been put on a course of Synequin. 

After the first jab he was really springy that lasted about 4 we wont really know if everythings worked for a few months.
		
Click to expand...

I am thinking by arthritis in the hocks you mean classic, true bone spavin?

There is another joint, one bone up from the 'spavin' joint which does articulate and if this is involved, spontaneous fusion will not occur and the horse's return to painfree soundness is not likely.

Mine also had hyaluronic acid injections to both hocks (under insurance so now hocks are excluded) - and he too went like a kangaroo before slowly returning to stiffness.  Went quite lame again for a while then the joint fused, or so I assume.  Apart from a slightly reduced level of mobility (and he has always moved oddly anyway, long before any of this was an issue) he is fully sound and has no problems getting up, down, galloping, rolling (in fact he can roll right over uphill!) jumping and bucking.  In fact 'field hooning' is his speciality, and likely to be the death of him.


----------



## Achinghips (4 July 2010)

horse girl said:



			my four year old 13.2 show pony has arthritis in both hocks. Had them injected in april but it did not make him any better he had a week box rest after then two weeks field rest. He then was followed up by my own vet and injected again 48 hrs box rest 48hrs field rest then start work he was still lame i then put some bio flow boots on him and a week later he was sound. 2 weeks later he came second at royal cornwall show in hand and is still sound 4 weeks later he has his first ridden show next weekend.Good luck :
		
Click to expand...

wow, amazing story, what are flow boots?  and did you need any remedial farriery?


----------



## Achinghips (4 July 2010)

brighteyes said:



			I am thinking by arthritis in the hocks you mean classic, true bone spavin?

There is another joint, one bone up from the 'spavin' joint which does articulate and if this is involved, spontaneous fusion will not occur and the horse's return to painfree soundness is not likely.

Mine also had hyaluronic acid injections to both hocks (under insurance so now hocks are excluded) - and he too went like a kangaroo before slowly returning to stiffness.  Went quite lame again for a while then the joint fused, or so I assume.  Apart from a slightly reduced level of mobility (and he has always moved oddly anyway, long before any of this was an issue) he is fully sound and has no problems getting up, down, galloping, rolling (in fact he can roll right over uphill!) jumping and bucking.  In fact 'field hooning' is his speciality, and likely to be the death of him.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what I mean to be honest, vet was in a rush and I was reeling with shock, so didn't know what questions to ask anyway - she goes back next week to check there isn't also a problem with suspensory lig's, before the injections, to do everything by the bood, as it were, so we know what we're dealing with from the outset.  I guess I need to make a written list of questions to ask, so if anyone who's been there can help, I'd be so grateful as I don't know where to begin....


----------



## abbieandfiona (4 July 2010)

Mine had steriods for her spavins they made her sound for a few months and then stopped working. Before that she had and still has cartophen injections every year. We tried Tildren and that has made a difference. Also use Corta Vet which helps as well, last x-rays shows they had fused however was still lame so thats why we tried tildren.


----------



## horse girl (4 July 2010)

Bio flow wraps are magnetic boots that increase the blood flow to aid healing.Had not used anything like this before but willing to try anything to help my beautiful pony.I had only had him for 5 months he was going to be put down due to a absess under his chin my friend rescued him i then bought him from her. He has top show pony blood lines such a waste to pts. I got him very cheep could not aford a pony like him he is a fab ride and looks after my children good luck with your horse. I have had lots of tears and lost sleep.


----------



## mja (5 July 2010)

I hate the word arthritis and it has caused me to lose countless nights of sleep and to cry non stop feeling like my heart is breaking recently too.  I really feel for you and anyone else in your boat having heard a few months  ago my horse has arthritic knees and she is only 10 and we have only had her 2 years.

Hocks are different to knees I know but I do have a friend who tried tildren for her horse with good results, another who used cortisone injections for her horse with good results and another who is waiting to see how steroid ijections and tildren and irap has worked.

My horse was rested on bute initially for her knees then I treid harbal mix made up especially for her and 6 weeks later she was totally fine for all flatwork on no bute just the herbs!!  We are going to some dressage comps soon and trec!!

Bioflow boots are good, keeping them mobike so dont stiffen up and blood is kept flowing, heat wraps, heat clay but i cannot rec a good herbalist enough and she also sent me a herbal rub for her knee before I ride.  My horse is bombing round and actually feels better than before she went lame!!


----------



## applecart14 (5 July 2010)

My horse had hock injections but also a course of adequan and tildren.  Tildren prohibits the joints from fusing whcih is cases of mild bone spavin is the best thing apparently.


----------



## cellie (5 July 2010)

Do you have insurance ? I opted for operation  which removes cartilidge  thus quickening  fusion.Once the  bones are next  to  each other  they rub and fuse the   repair is similiar to break .
Just another option  for you to enquire about.


----------



## Achinghips (5 July 2010)

How much box rest is needed after the injections, anyone know?


----------



## horse girl (5 July 2010)

It is worth getting a physio to look at your horses back my pony is being treated under his insurance as the vet said his back problems are refered pain due to his hock problem.He just has normal shoes at the mo vet not said anything as to remedial shoeing.I just take each day as it comes.It is a very stressful time. /FONT]


----------



## ct1 (8 July 2010)

Hi, my mare has just been diagnosed with arthritis and last thursday had the injections in both hocks. She was on box rest for 38 hours and then allowed into the field. I was allowed to ride her only in straight lines ( no hills). I have done this every other day. I have seen an improvement in her so far which is good. On sunday Im going to try and do a bit of school work, only light though and see how she goes.  Hope this helps and i know how you feel x


----------



## cloudandmatrix (9 July 2010)

matrix has arthirtus in his hocks. had steriods, and is now sound. just has half a bute a day, thinking about getting him some bioflow wraps, keep him moving basically. he is a lot better now


----------



## Achinghips (9 July 2010)

Thanks everyone for telling me your experiences - it's such a worry.  She had her hock steroid injections today.  Her susp ligs were ultrasounded and nerve blocked  and no problem found with those though

No box rest needed and Vet said I can begin riding for half hour at walk in 2 days time. Then, after 2 weeks, a little trotting and some corrective wedged shoes. Vet visit in one months time for reevaluation.

Any advice re supplements?


----------



## silu (9 July 2010)

Hi, Just wish you and your horse the best. Obviously all cases are different in their severity. My experience was not good and the steroid injections were of little help. I would suggest you get your horse's back checked as certainly my horse had developed a very sore back "protecting" his hock. Horses are very good at disguising pain...probably so that they wouldn't be picked out for a predator's lunch!Unfortunately the outcome for my horse was very sad but hopefully you will be luckier.


----------



## Achinghips (10 July 2010)

Hi silu, sorry to hear about your experience but its good for me to know this. 

Yes, she has a sore back, this is why I got the vets in the first place and the hock prob was diagnosed immediately.
It's such a shame, this girl is 12 and has been kept as a big pet all her life, never worked hard really and never even jumped - and still we get an osteo diagnosis, it's a right bugger


----------



## Dizzydancer (10 July 2010)

i personally havnt had them but my friend on yard has had her TB injected 3 times, first time seemed to work quite well, went sound within 1 week. then due to stupid TBness she was on box rest for 6months which stiffened her up, had 2nd lot, did nothing, slowly got stiffer, 3rd lot did absolutely nothing, now starting her on bute to help with inflammation continually. so i think it is dependant on the horse and the extent of the OA in hocks.
I think the biofol bootsa sound like a much better way forward...prob cheaper to in long run!


----------



## nadinek82 (11 July 2010)

Rotchana said:



			Thanks everyone for telling me your experiences - it's such a worry.  She had her hock steroid injections today.  Her susp ligs were ultrasounded and nerve blocked  and no problem found with those though

No box rest needed and Vet said I can begin riding for half hour at walk in 2 days time. Then, after 2 weeks, a little trotting and some corrective wedged shoes. Vet visit in one months time for reevaluation.

Any advice re supplements?
		
Click to expand...

Newmarket joint supplement, Cortaflex, Permanax are all good joint supplements


----------



## ct1 (12 July 2010)

Hi. Re supplements, I give mine any joint supplement with Glucosamine in and Chroditin. I use the Kentucky joint supplements. They are liquid form so get into the system quicker. I have just also bought some magnetic boots which I am hoping help her.  All the best for the future for you and yours.


----------



## Achinghips (14 July 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses I have one more question?  Corrective farriery.  What are peoples experiences of wedges please?  She's a bit of a kicker of walls and other horses, esp with her seasons, so I've had her back shoes taken off and had her ovaries scanned, which are fine, vet has suggested regumate if she continues to be a twonk (I've tried all the moody mare supplements and they don't work, plus she's on mollichop calmer).  

If she continues kicking with the wedges, will this cause more concussion up the leg and further damage/hurt her, anyone got rubber wall mats as a result?


----------



## FinkleyAlex (14 July 2010)

Hi OP, mine has been diagnosed with degenerative joint disease in both hocks and hind fetlocks. We are doing his first steroid injections tomorrow so we are in the same boat as you. Vet thinks he has a good chance of going back to full work (not just the easy hacking we've been doing for the last few months) so fingers crossed.


----------



## mja (15 July 2010)

Be careful of wedges as have heard can have detrimental effect and sometimes if angle wrong can cause joint issues.

My horse has natural balance shoe for her knee and these are great.


----------



## chestnut cob (15 July 2010)

My horse has spavins in both hocks, diagnosed about 15 months ago.  He was bilaterally lame behind and very stiff across his SI and lumbar areas, caused by compensating for hock pain.

He had cortisone injections into both hocks, 3 days' both rest and then 3 days' field rest plus 2 weeks of Metacam (vet said the joint injections can be very painful plus the painkiller would also help him to work through his general stiffness).  I was told to walk in straight lines, starting at 20 mins and building up, for 2 weeks and then slowly start to introduce trot and then canter.  Vet also recommended osteopathy and physiotherapy to deal with the residual soreness.  He had a course of Adequan plus IM hyralaunic acid (I think??).  I took things very slowly, lots and lots of hacking in walk and minimal school work.  I don't think I did anything in the arena for about 6 weeks, and then start off with just 10 mins.

11 months after first being diagnosed, he had his joint re-medicated (April this year) and another course of Adequan.  In total he had 2 osteo treatments in the month following initial treatment, 1 physio treatment then more physio 6 months later, and again about 3 weeks ago.  Physio is really pleased now with how he's moving and how he feels; she says she feels the hock pain has gone entirely and his only issues now are related to shivers, which he has had since he was 4 and will always be there.

I've been really pleased so far with how the treatments have worked for my horse.  He is 15 and feels great.  I'm doing a bit of everything with him - low level DR, SJ, XC, lots of hacking, fun rides.  We're jumping 1m05 at home (which I never thought would happen, even before I found out about the spavins!!) and he's loving every minute of it


----------

